# IFrame "Zugriff verweigert"



## flasher (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir haben in unserer Firma ein kleines Problem mit einem Webbericht in unserem Unternehmensportal und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Und zwar ist in diesem Bericht ein iFrame includiert, der Daten (SVG-Bild) aus einem anderen Unternehmenssystem mittels übergebenen Parametern abruft und anzeigt. (Das System läuft auf einem anderen physischen Server).


```
<iframe name="mymap" src="<server-ip>/index.asp?value=XYZ" width="400px" height="400" scrolling="0" ...></iframe>
```

Was ich jetzt machen muss, ist den Pfad zum SVG Bild aus dem image-Tag des IFrames mittels Javascript auszulesen um diesen an eine andere Anwendung weiterzugeben.

Die Fehlermeldung, die ich bei diesem Versuch erhalte ist "*Zugriff verweigert*".
Ich bin jetzt nicht der Javascript-Experte aber ich nehme an,das liegt daran, dass da verschiedene Server/Domains im Spiel sind.?



Aber gibt es da nicht eine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu umgehen, zumal es sich alles innerhalb eines Firmennetztes abspielt

Hoffe ihr wisst ne Möglichkeit.

Gruß 

FlasHer


----------



## port29 (4. August 2010)

Du hast recht, es liegt daran, dass du zwei unterschiedliche URLs hast und der Browser den Zugriff von einer auf die andere verweigert.

Ich habe auch eine Lösung für dich, die jedoch auf HTML5 & JS basiert - also noch nicht in allen Browsern funktionieren wird. Du kannst die Datei nämlich einlesen lassen. Ich habe mal vor ein paar Wochen ein Sample geschrieben, das genau das macht:

https://ssl.port29.net/dialog/readFile.html

In dem Beispiel kannst du eine Datei nehmen und in den Browser reinwerfen, aber mit einer URL geht das genauso. Wenn du dann erstmal den Quelltext hast, kannst du ihn Parsen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du ihn nicht auch einfach in ein IFrame oder DIV geben und ausführen könntest.


----------

